# Tribestan



## ponyboy (Jun 18, 2002)

Interested in finding out if anyone has used this with any positive results.  I have a friend who is thinking of trying it along with creatine and ECA...it's basically a tribulus product much along the lines of Acetabolan by Muscletech.  Are these any good or is he wasting his money on it?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

ponyboy,

I take Tribulus by Optimum Nutrition, and I can honestly and truthfully say that I can definately tell a difference. Now how it applies to gains, and more testosterone I really can't say, but I do know that my sex drive is greatly increased by it. I am almost 42 though, I would assume it is increasing my test, something is going on.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I guess that can be construed as a positive side effect


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, I would say so also.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 18, 2002)

I've taken Tribex 500 and I also have seen a difference.

TJohn


----------



## Politician (Jun 24, 2002)

I've used it during a recovery phase while coming off of Mag 10.  Helped maintain the gains.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 26, 2002)

Out of all them I have tried, Tribestan by Sopharma was the best.  This is actually a companay on Sophia Bulgaria, and I found their stuff to definitely be the best of the trib products.


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Out of all them I have tried, Tribestan by Sopharma was the best.  This is actually a companay on Sophia Bulgaria, and I found their stuff to definitely be the best of the trib products.



I must agree with Bustinout...Tribestan by Sopharma is the best. Tribex by Biotest is good as well. It will slightly increase natural testosterone levels and therefore provide the associated benefits. It is most helpful when coming off pro-steroid products and after the age of 35 when test is really beginning to lag.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh yeah and GP, be expecting a PM about my 1-AD benefits so far, it is going great, thanks for all  the help!


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Oh yeah and GP, be expecting a PM about my 1-AD benefits so far, it is going great, thanks for all  the help!



I love to help...can't wait for the PM...and, you are very welcome


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> and after the age of 35 when test is really beginning to lag.



So what the hell are you trying to say? lol


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> 
> 
> So what the hell are you trying to say? lol



Unless its you, BUSTINOUT! We all know that you have the test levels of a 16 year old!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 30, 2002)

I wish I could believe that gp.  Only about about 4 months out of the year is that actually the case. lol


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I wish I could believe that gp.  Only about about 4 months out of the year is that actually the case. lol



And what are you doing during those 4 months?


----------



## icanrace (Apr 8, 2004)

bump...

I am thinking of starting this. I am 28 yrs old. Did you guys notice any bad acne breakouts? Thanks all


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by icanrace *_
> bump...
> 
> I am thinking of starting this. I am 28 yrs old. Did you guys notice any bad acne breakouts? Thanks all



I have used The Vitamin Shoppe's house brand and I most definitely noticed a difference!  If I can notice a difference using that brand, I am anxious to try Sopharma's product as gorpo mentioned.

I did not experience any acne breakouts.


----------



## icanrace (Apr 8, 2004)

does any of these that help w/ natural test, cause like your hair loss and such as w/ AAS or PH?


----------



## SexyGirl (Aug 3, 2004)

bump!!! my boyfriend wants to know as well????  if hairloss is associated with natural testosterone enhancers from the dht conversion!


----------



## billytk1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Does supplements like Vitrix have to be taken on an empty stomach 1 hour prior to work out or can it be consumed with a light protein/carb meal/shake?


----------

